# over head serivce!



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi guys,I have a problem. Im looking for help.I have a 480 3phase 400amp service that comes from a 3pot bank down to a pedestal then underground to a 400amp breaker then it taps off into 4 different tenats.Problem is im looking to add 200amps for a tenant and my inspector is telling me its against code.Because it doesnt come from a padmount utility tranformer.I have done this service before in south florida and for some reason in central florida there saying it cant happen.According to florida building code I can...any suggestions how I can prove that its a legal install?..Thanks again.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Without knowing all of the details, I would guess that the total connected load, with the addition of the fifth tenant, could be too much for the 400 amp service.


----------



## tgreen (Sep 14, 2010)

it sounds like you have a 400amp service feeding (4) 100amp tenent service feeds. without knowing the total connected load for the facility it would be hard to determine if you could add in an additional 200amp service/panel load. you would have a better chance of checking with the utility company and see if the transformers that are on the pole and feeders are sized for the additional load. If they are then you might beable to use the tap rule and tap ahead of the 400amp service and feed the 1 tenent with a 300amp service. 100amp originiol service + 200amp new service load. 
if you want to determine the total connected load then you can either get a recording meter and mesure the actual usage over a 30 day period or contact the utility and get a historical KVA usage for the facility.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't think the op is talking about the load but rather the method.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Depending on the job specifics the inspector may be correct.

Would your job fit exception 1?



2008 NEC


> *230.40 Number of Service-Entrance Conductor Sets.*
> Each service drop or lateral shall supply only one set of
> service-entrance conductors.
> 
> ...


----------

